# Your Best Shot



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

i wanna see your beetle's
just post ONE or TWO pictures of your car. show me the best shot you got and what not. 
cause i get bored in the mk4 forum looking at the same stuff.
so whore away
heres my friends beetle









_Modified by abydielsgli at 3:00 AM 8-16-2006_


_Modified by abydielsgli at 4:43 PM 9-4-2006_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Your Best Shot (abydielsgli)*

only one or two pics? Now you're making me choose































I'd say those are the best 2 shots I have. Courtesy of Jeff Wilson photography.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Your Best Shot (Mikes72sb)*

those shots are sick
for sure. nice car man


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Your Best Shot (abydielsgli)*


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

sweet 
keep em coming


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

I couldn't resist... here's mine


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

you had an autobiography like 2 years ago on that car didnt you
still looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

Don't have any good pics, but this ones best of the few I have...


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abydielsgli* »_you had an autobiography like 2 years ago on that car didnt you
still looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Been that long already! haha
Just recently got a nasty canon pro SLR... more creative shots soon.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Been that long already! haha
Just recently got a nasty canon pro SLR... more creative shots soon.









Ohhh snap, can't wait!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .nothathced. (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Your Best Shot (abydielsgli)*


----------



## Misfitbrian (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Your Best Shot (DugsBug)*


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Your Best Shot (Misfitbrian)*

I really need some new pics:


----------



## scoester (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Your Best Shot (1.8T_Moe)*

moe,
Nice! 
Are your wheels staggered? Do you have spacers in the rear or different size wheels? If so what size spacers and what drop do you have.
Thanks


----------



## FASTISMYONLYFRIEND (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Your Best Shot (scoester)*

Here is my Beetle





_Modified by FASTISMYONLYFRIEND at 9:27 AM 8-18-2006_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Your Best Shot (FASTISMYONLYFRIEND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FASTISMYONLYFRIEND* »_Here is my Evo V Beetle









I better keep my mouth shut


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

1.8t moe your ride is hot







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*






_Modified by OLD GHOST at 3:37 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

So hot, OLD GHOST! May I ask what suspension are you running?


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Your Best Shot (scoester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoester* »_moe,
Nice! 
Are your wheels staggered? Do you have spacers in the rear or different size wheels? If so what size spacers and what drop do you have.
Thanks

Thanks








They're Keskin KT-1's staggered 8.5" wide up front and 10" wide out back. Front offset is 30 and rear offset is 25. Don't have any spacers or anything. Suspension is Bilsteing Shocks/Struts with Neuspeed Race Springs ~2" drop.
Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_So hot, OLD GHOST! May I ask what suspension are you running?

thanks! 
its a koni/eibach setup. 1.8" drop, the wheels are 18" O.Z SL's


----------



## VW2NV (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Here is my vert


----------



## bhppy101 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VW2NV)*

Here's mine...


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

still the most beautiful, evArrrrrr


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

OK, I know you said one or two, but here's THREE of the "RUF BUG"







































"Hollywood"


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*









WOW


----------



## ST33ZY P (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Your Best Shot (1.8T_Moe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_Moe* »_I really need some new pics:









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the KT1s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Your Best Shot (ST33ZY P)*


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

mime:


























_Modified by mx450 at 2:11 AM 8-23-2006_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (mx450)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mx450* »_mime:

More info


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*









On the flat bed due to cracked oil pan. New retro tail tips installed 3-4 weeks ago. Eyelids makes the car look sleepy or stoned, depending on your point of view. required europlate with screen name, oval window kit (I have a link if interested) reduces some visibility but also reduces the glare of SUV fog lights and just looks really good. "Whale Tail" spoiler doesn't make the car feel like the back end will be sucked under the SEMI your passing. I don't have the retro caps on the steelies anymore, I have stock 2000 GLS alloy's (for weight) and the only things not seen are I modded (poorly) the grill to better serve the aftermarket fogs I installed and the "2.0" badge on the back, also the newly-installed cold air intake with head shield.


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Your Best Shot (abydielsgli)*

My Vr


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Your Best Shot (VR6BUG)*

some sick beetles peeps
i didnt know their where so many out their. cause i hardly see any done up.
well keep posting them up cause we got some good stuff in here


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*








ok
Cover the engine cover:








Intercooler:








Before I get rim changed








Get rim changed








Techart Fomula GTS


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Your Best Shot (abydielsgli)*

Here is my ever changing BUG....
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW that silver Vert is AWESOME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (eunos94)*

since were going best "shot"
here is the old...








and the new...


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

flows so nice


----------



## DuBTEK3060 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

holy lord these cars are HOTTTTTTTT 
bump for some sick beetles, keep them coming!!















^^ that red one in person is jaw dropping!!! ^^


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (DuBTEK3060)*

Here is before.









And after.












_Modified by loseph at 7:27 PM 8-24-2006_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (loseph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loseph* »_Here is before.

Awesome ride, loseph! Do you go to any VW or Beetle gtg? I would really love to see your car in person!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Yeah, awesome car loseph. I'd love to see it in person too!
"Hollywood"


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

nice cars
but what happened to 1 or 2 pictures people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that red one is clean though


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Hollywood!! What you been up to man? I have seen you since the old Newbeetle forums. Anything new to the car? Your and Lam's beetle are my favorite by far. I am sure it has something to do with the fact that we all have turbo s. You done anything new to the beetle? I have always liked the rims you have on that thing.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (loseph)*

Loseph ~ i'm all about those A8 wheels. I really wanted to pick up a set for my car, but I can never make a decision.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (loseph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loseph* »_Hollywood!! What you been up to man? I have seen you since the old Newbeetle.ORG forums. Anything new to the car? Your and Lam's beetle are my favorite by far. I am sure it has something to do with the fact that we all have turbo s. You done anything new to the beetle? I have always liked the rims you have on that thing. 

Hey man, good to see you back too. Haven't been on NewBeetle much lately. Kinda busy. Yeah, tons of new stuff to the car. Study the pics and see if you can figure it out ha ha. Tryin' to get "Ruf" to do some proprietary tuning on a brake system for the car. That'll be next.
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 4:34 PM 8-25-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

The ORG is KILLIN' me! Bugasm, check out this assinine thread "who want a carbon fiber hood?" (grammar is correct): http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...12198 


_Modified by Billsbug at 2:47 PM 8-25-2006_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_The ORG is KILLIN' me! Bugasm, check out this assinine thread "who want a carbon fiber hood?" (grammar is correct): http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...12198 

_Modified by Billsbug at 2:47 PM 8-25-2006_

Lol... To be honest, I don't think there will be any hoods for sale... And if there would be, I bet fitment would suck like no other.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_The ORG is KILLIN' me!

haha, yeah, i read that the other night. I have gone back into stalker mode on the org. To give the guy some credit, its not a bad idea and I support his decision to pay for it all up front. But so far I don't see the quality and fitment that needs to come out of a product like that.


_Modified by bugasm99 at 4:58 PM 8-25-2006_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Yeah I don't know. Ever since the org "changed", it ain't been the same







Wait, that doesn't make much sense















"Hollywood"


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I'd lurk there too, except it seems you need to sign up to even do that now.









_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_Loseph ~ i'm all about those A8 wheels. I really wanted to pick up a set for my car, but I can never make a decision.

For some reason I can see you pulling off J Line VIPs.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

J lines would be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

THIS THREAD OFFICIALLY RULES AND MUST BE STICKIED AS SICKEST BEETLE THREAD.
Although, mine weakling doesn't belong here among these beuties.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

x2 sticky


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

x645435484315 sticky 
hey -kix- is that custom hood or can i get that somewhere?


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Yeah I don't know. Ever since the org "changed", it ain't been the same







Wait, that doesn't make much sense















"Hollywood"









I hear you about the Org its differnt now, and the Too Cold NB1.8T guy thats on there trys to tell everyone how it is like he is gods gift to new beetle's.







But what ever some people are smart and just try to let there view point out when ever they can.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (loseph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loseph* »_I hear you about the Org its differnt now, and the Too Cold NB1.8T guy thats on there trys to tell everyone how it is like he is gods gift to new beetle's.







But what ever some people are smart and just try to let there view point out when ever they can. 

I think TooCold is really knowledgeble. There were countless of times where he helped me answer questions and such, but it's hard to get him to agree to something







I tried telling that hot air intake (or short ram intake) isn't CAI, but according to him it is... So, I get really confused by many amounts of NB owners running "CAIs", lol...


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

lets get this back on topic and not ruin it with ORG talk..


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_lets get this back on topic and not ruin it with ORG talk..









HUH? Dood, this thread has no real "topic", it's just 'Your best shot'. I'm just happy to see interesting NB postings on the 'Tex these days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_HUH? Dood, this thread has no real "topic", it's just 'Your best shot'. I'm just happy to see interesting NB postings on the 'Tex these days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WTF







billy that is the real topic, "your best shot"!
thats why i said lets not ruin it with ORG talk.
now post a pic of your clear tails or something












_Modified by OLD GHOST at 4:34 PM 8-27-2006_


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Your Best Shot (-KIX-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-KIX-* »_Here is my ever changing BUG....
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW that silver Vert is AWESOME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is beautiful!


----------



## merlot73 (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Your Best Shot (mtbscottie)*


















retro NB 


_Modified by merlot73 at 7:25 PM 8-27-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

whats it like trying to see out your rear window?


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (turboS_Trey)*

Thanks for the comments, the hood was custom cut and machined by a guy who is a master with metals. I was very afraid of ruining my hood but he did a perfect job.
It has a custom tunnel to the back part of the engine bay to cool down the turbo and making a little of low pressure in that area so the engine cooling and FMIC have cold air ....
BTW where is BEAR bug,,,,one of my faves...


----------



## merlot73 (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

As KCFOXIE said it reduces some visibility but also reduces the glare of truck and SUV lights.
They also have a split window cover. http://www.autotrucktoys.com/b....aspx


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Your Best Shot (pdoel)*

way to good looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JuneBug_1776 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Your Best Shot (abydielsgli)*

Here's Butter Bean....
Before Tint:








After Tint:








On the town (unknown Beetle owner behind me):








Fun with a Fisheye:










_Modified by JuneBug_1776 at 12:46 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## STG (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Your Best Shot (JuneBug_1776)*

Here is mine. Photo taken by Rootrider here on the 'tex.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Your Best Shot (STG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STG* »_Here is mine. Photo taken by Rootrider here on the 'tex.










Never seen your TS, but it looks freaking sick! Love the powdercoated stockers and joey modded hadlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What kind of suspension?


----------



## STG (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Your Best Shot (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Never seen your TS, but it looks freaking sick! Love the powdercoated stockers and joey modded hadlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What kind of suspension?

Thanks! All I've done to the suspension is throw on some H&R race springs, kind of a rough ride but it will do until I get some coilovers.









Edit for page 3 celebration.
























_Modified by STG at 7:20 PM 8-30-2006_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Your Best Shot (STG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STG* »_Thanks! All I've done to the suspension is throw on some H&R race springs, kind of a rough ride but it will do until I get some coilovers.








_Modified by STG at 7:20 PM 8-30-2006_

ya looks mean sittin there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Soon very very soon this is what Pomelo will look like... very soon indeed
















PS... repainting the front bumper, shaving the bumper holes and the hood.


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re:*

My first post in the Vortex beetle section!!! Bhwhahaha.
Second of all, alot of you have probably seen this already.


























_Modified by the_toad at 12:47 PM 8-31-2006_


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Soon very very soon this is what Pomelo will look like... very soon indeed
















PS... repainting the front bumper, shaving the bumper holes and the hood.









thats clean man do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Your Best Shot (merlot73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merlot73* »_

















retro NB 

_Modified by merlot73 at 7:25 PM 8-27-2006_
This beautiful New Beetle looks familiar. Is it a TDI?








An Org member sold his NB (your twin) recently. Is that the one? If so, are you at the Org? We miss that car. It's a true beauty!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Your Best Shot (2002turboS)*

The org just ain't what it used to be.








"Hollywood"


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Your Best Shot (2002turboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002turboS* »_This beautiful New Beetle looks familiar. Is it a TDI?








An Org member sold his NB (your twin) recently. Is that the one? If so, are you at the Org? We miss that car. It's a true beauty!









I think the one you're thinking of is Growler. Not sure where he went to, but this is a different one.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

I also thought the blue/white two tone was Growler at first!


----------



## grumpieleesa (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Your Best Shot (abydielsgli)*


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Your Best Shot (grumpieleesa)*

Here's a picture of Elwood outside the founding location of Dow Chemical in Midland Michigan.


----------

